# Belfast, 23 Feb - dealing with emotions workshop



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

*How to deal with emotions*​Information/Support Group​​Gerry McCluskey - Fertility Counselling Service​​Thursday 23 February 2012 at 7.30pm​WRDA, 6 Mountcharles,Belfast, BT7 1NZ​​Other workshops later in the year
29 March 2012 Relationships 
26 April 2012 Alternative therapy 
28 June 2012 Solutions for stress


----------

